# Left for Dead 2 (uncut) giften



## CoDBFgamer (20. Juni 2015)

Hi,

könnte mir jemand aus dem Ausland den Four-Pack von L4D 2 (uncut) giften? Den gibt es gerade beim Steam Summer Sale für 11,99€.

Danke schon mal im Voraus .


----------



## CoDBFgamer (22. Juni 2015)

Niemand?


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2015)

Hier gibt's die offizielle PCG Steam Gruppe: Steam Community :: Group :: Offizielle PC Games Community
Vielleicht findest du darüber eher jemanden, der dir helfen kann.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht liegt es auch daran 

Steam: Valve geht gegen das Schenken von Spielen aus dem Ausland vor


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Juni 2015)

Retail Import aus UK ist der einfachere Weg - und nebenbei oft günstiger als die Steampreise.


----------

